
Brave Browser Creators Call Google Out for GDRP Violation - likhuta
https://forklog.media/brave-browser-creators-call-google-out-for-gdrp-violation/
======
merricksb
Large discussion 2 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22592782](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22592782)

